# least favourite foreign cuisine?



## turban1

Your least-favourite general cuisine not counting exotica (say, Congolese, or dog)? Mine, heretically enough, may be Italian.


----------



## Centaur

I'm not certain, but from the what I have read about it, Icelandic food seems unlikely to appeal to many people (and I don't mean cod steaks).
Not liking Italian does seem quite close to heresy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

While at French, Italian, Mexican or Anglo-American restaurants there may be 30%+ items on the menu I'd never consider. 

When I go Chinese there are 140 items on the menu but can only bring myself to order one of the same 5 dishes over and over again!!


----------



## PITAronin

Ethiopian


----------



## Peak and Pine

Does slop we put together up here in Maine count as foreign?


----------



## Centaur

Peak and Pine said:


> Does slop we put together up here in Maine count as foreign?


Definitely foreign. Whether the little people would count it as food, I can't say.


----------



## Dr. François

Pretty much all of the cuisines from Scandinavia seem gross.

There's even a Scandinavian cooking show on PBS.

"Tso Zen we puts ze fish bones in the celery. Viola!"


----------



## Dr. François

Dr. François said:


> There's even a Scandinavian cooking show on PBS.


_Touché_. There's another: https://www.scandcook.com/
About the same results, I think.


----------



## DCLawyer68

I have a strong adversion to Indian food, at least the kind that comes from lower priced take outs and you can smell the curry for miles around.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Japanese food. Looks pretty, tastes like :crazy:. I've eaten Japanese food three times and gotten sick on it twice. And the one time I didn't was at Benihana, which hardly counts.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Because of all excessive amounts of migraine inducing MSG in their bland food everything east of India and up to Japan. I can't stand Chinese, Thia, Indonesian, Vietnamese...bland, tasteless...bleeeugh!

Japanese is fine though.


----------



## camorristi

Gotta be Asian and African cuisines.

Enjoy:


----------



## Centaur

That is a most unpleasant posting, Camorristi. I'm glad it didn't include live monkey brain, which I understand is another secret delicacy in China.


----------



## Chouan

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Because of all excessive amounts of migraine inducing MSG in their bland food everything east of India and up to Japan. I can't stand Chinese, Thia, Indonesian, Vietnamese...bland, tasteless...bleeeugh!
> 
> Japanese is fine though.


It depends upon whether you've eaten real Thai, Indonesian, Chinese, Vietnamese, Filipino etc food, or just the stuff that masquerades as it in some European countries. Thai food bland? Nonsense!


----------



## VictorRomeo

Authentic south east asian food is about as flavourful and as fragrant as they come!

If there was a specific food I detest it has to be anything with paneer.


----------



## MikeDT

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Because of all excessive amounts of migraine inducing MSG in their bland food everything east of India and up to Japan. I can't stand *Chinese*, Thia, Indonesian, Vietnamese...bland, tasteless...bleeeugh!


That's what happens in many restaurants and takeaways in the west, it just all gets mixed up together, and one can't really tell what one is eating. But authentic homemade Chinese food as made and eaten in *China*, is anything but bland and tasteless.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Japanese is fine though.


I like sushi as well.


----------



## MikeDT

Least favourite foreign and IMO overrated is Häagen-Dazs restaurants. So expensive and yet one gets such minuscule amounts. Also the Chinese franchise of Dairy Queen is quite horrible, so watery and utterly tasteless.


----------



## lovemeparis

*What I don't like?*

Well, I don't have time to think about things I don't like. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Canadian

I honestly do not like fast food/takeaway Chinese. It's one thing to have Peking Duck in a restaurant, it's another thing to have "spring rolls" in "duck sauce" served over "savory steamed rice".

Good restaurant behaviour should not involve paper containers for the main dish.

Thomas


----------



## CRMW

Sushi may be incredible, however I can`t get it past the gag reflex.


----------



## dwebber18

I like to think I have a pretty wide range of food tastes. However there are some things I can't get past. Typically food made of things that are outside the scope general western experience. Such as snake, monkey, fish soaked in lye, that snot fish on Dirty Jobs(forget the name), and a few other things. I'll eat Indian, Thai and most anything else and I love it. Just make it with chicken, lamb, pork, beef, or fish and I'm happy. I love new things and new flavors, but you can keep the weird meats. I also prefer my food cooked, so I'll eat cooked sushi no problem.


----------



## David V

Indian closely followed by Japanese.


----------



## Chouan

I have a student of Chinese heritage. Her father owns two restaurants near each other in London. One is Chinese, and one is "Chinese for the British". Their menus bear no relation to each other.


----------



## Droog

japanese


----------



## welldressedfellow

Russian, blini excepted.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

I am sure none of you are familiar with lower class fast food in Scotland, however will list some of the highlights for you in order that you will learn by a nation's mistakes and never feel obliged to repeat them in any way. I have eaten some of these but can attest to their existence. some of them take fusion cooking to an entire new depth.

Deep fried pizza - a cheap ready made pizza deep fried, usually eaten with chips (potato fries not crisps).

Pizza crunch - as above but with the added charm of the pizza being fried in a coating of batter. (one I have tried - I ended up feeding it to a bin).*

Donner, Tikka, Breakfast pizza - A made to order pizza with a topping of either donner kebab (spiced mystery meat off a vertical spit), tikka (Indian spiced coated chicken), breakfast - egg, bacon, sausage, tattie scone.

Calzone - not the original but the same idea of folded over pizza dough stuffed with Indian curry I actually like this one but even at 225lbs and training I cannot eat a whole one.*

The Scotch pie - a round hotwater crust pie filled with miced seasoned mutton I stopped eating these in my teens when I saw someone pouring the fat from his before eating it, often eaten by workmen on a bread roll. Though about once a year I will eat a variation which is filled with mac and cheese.

Hamburgers are served in chip shops deep fried in batter instead of on a bun. as are black pudding (blood sausage), red pudding (saveloy), king rib (processed pork thing supposed to taste like ribs), sausages, haggis (special long ones are made for chip shops) but strangely a half smoked sausage it the only thing not served in a coating of batter. Not eaten any of these since my teens either.

Deep fried Mars Bar or Creme Egg - they do exist but I have never partaken. Again from chip shops in batter.

I have *d the ones I have had in the past.

Munch box - a pizza box or large poly burger box filled with pakora, chicken wings, donner meat, chips, grated processed cheese, sauce, onion rings, etc. Vile in the the extreme but helping keep Scotland no 1 in the heart attack league table. the smell alone would make anyone sane leave the premises.


----------



## DocVenture

I'll throw in another vote for Ethiopian. Some of my friends love it; I cannot stand it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> I am sure none of you are familiar with lower class fast food in Scotland, however will list some of the highlights for you in order that you will learn by a nation's mistakes and never feel obliged to repeat them in any way.


It appears the American County Fair food traditions have made it to Scotland!!

If so, deep fried pickles and Twinkies will soon follow.

Or perhaps it invaded us??


----------



## JerseyJohn

Yeah, but do the Scots have corn dogs?!!


----------



## Shriver

I have spent a number years in the far east, and I dislike the overly spicy sorts of Chinese cuisine the most.


----------

